# Bakers Dozen Cookbook?



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Hi!

I noticed on the Good Cook cookbook club that next month's selection is the Baker's Dozen cookbook. I had read several posts from you all about how great the Baker's Dozen is, and I wondered if you had seen the actual cookbook, and if so what you think?

I am probably going to neglect to send my card back in, just to see the book....

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have it and like it a lot. Recipes are the product of mre than 10 years of discussions among the members. My only gripe is the lack of weights in the recipes. I read in another thread that the publisher vetoed including them.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It's got all the basics. As a pro, I find it too elementary, but it's a great book for a non-pro.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Momoreg, it should be perfect for me then!!!

~~Shimmer~~


----------

